# Anyone have Peacock Fern in your tank???



## GuppyNGoldfish

So I just bought a Peacock Fern today. There was 4 separate plants roughly 4-5 inches tall. I planted them in a tight row along my back wall. Does anyone have one in your tank? How fast does it grow? Do you need a light? And do you need a CO2 tube, or anything special??


----------



## susankat

Well sorry to tell you this but you need to pull them out of your tank as they are not aquatic.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

Will they grow at all?


----------



## mec102778

Nope it will drown. As Susan said take it out and return it.


----------



## Suenell

I really hate it when a store tries to sell a normal "dirt" plant for an aquatic. They just don't work!


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

Taken out, and I got water sprite and tall grass.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

Also, do you remove the "insulation" from the roots of the plant? They came in cups and there was yellow/green "insulation" in the cup.


----------



## susankat

Yes take off as much as possible.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

Ok, thats what I thought, it was really hard to get off, but I got almost all of it. I think someone should make a sticky in the Plants Section just so plant noobies know.


----------



## mec102778

Lets see what you have happening in the tank now!


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

The plant on the far right is fake.


----------



## James0816

There is nifty little trick to Peacock Fern though. It is a bog plant which means it can't stay completely submersed.

However ..... if you occassionally take it out of the water for an hour or two at a time, it will be ok. Just every few days lift it up out of the water and then lower it back into place.

That is of course if you want to go through all that hassle. It is a pretty plant I'll give you that much. I bought it as well during my first dive into live plants.


----------



## mec102778

Sounds like a good plant for a crab tank where you can have it on the raised dry part but the roots deep in the water.


----------

